# Very Red Feral Here ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/update-of-leonardo-and-lulu-28877.html

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes, that is a very strikingly beautiful redhead. It'll stand out anywhere. I hardly see redheads where I am so when I do see one, it's a treat.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*That is one red feral*

You sure don't see that very often. The odds against it would be pretty great but there it is, recessive red. You sure do have the great looking ferals in your area.

Bill


----------

